# HO scale buildings/ billboards



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all. I have my new track with scenery complete now and would like to build a pit garage out of whatever, I searched the net for plans but couldn't find any. does someone have a plan for one? maybe out of cardboard? I would also like to start adding billboards and advertisements along the walls which are about 1in high. Thanks, Jim


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

check train forums. they have been doing that stuff for a long, long time. I have found some 1/64 stuff on eBay. PM me if you run into wall, I can maybe make copies of some of my stuff.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is one on E-Bay.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-Slot-C...141187907751?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20df7480a7
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*1000 posts*



Super Coupe said:


> Here is one on E-Bay.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-Slot-C...141187907751?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20df7480a7
> >Tom<



tom, congrats on 1000 posts!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks. I did not even realize that.
>Tom<


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are looking for 1/64 scale and this may sound odd, try looking for ertl farm country on e-bay or http://www.rungreen.com/toys-collectibles/1-64-scale.html?limit=60


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Have a look o this site.

http://www.carrera4fun.de/

You've got to go to the topic "Gebäude & Deko" i.e. buildings and decoration.

There is alot in there only snag is there are in 1/32 therefore you have to scale it to print out. Another thing unfrotunately the side is in german. But the building are worth it.

Regards

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For train buildings, Scope out Ebay for HO scale train stuff, but beware, RR HO is usually true 1/87, while the HO slot car world bobbles between 1/76 through 1/64 or larger. You can get away with buildings designed as Truck Shops and Fire Houses. Pikestuff Fire House kits come molded in red/white and blue/white, are relatively inexpensive, and cars will fit inside of them. Here's an example, using a couple Dash T Jets to give you an idea of scale.










For signage, there are plenty of images you can get on line and print on a printer. Here's a good source. Save what you want to your computer, and remember to scale them down to the size you want before printing. You can resize, and then copy and paste them in "Windows Paint" onto one page and print them all in one shot. Make sure you utilize "print preview" to get an idea of how big they are. 

http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CIRCUIT-of-...281263268916?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item417c98e434


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

One guy on here made a killer pit garage from Legos. (Legoes?)


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I was able to print off some banners and use them around the border/ wall, starting to look good. I will try to post pics when I can get someone to help me.


----------



## MrBlueOval (Apr 22, 2012)

*RE: Pit Garage*

Try Ebay under user I.D. dans572012, or Ebay item http://www.ebay.com/itm/111201614399?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 
He has a nice garage applique that's peel and stick so you can apply it to almost anything like sheet plastic, foamboard, etc. Very detailed and he sells retaining wall decals also. All in HO /1:64th scale too and it's Excellent quality.


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Well that garage on Ebay was just what I was looking for. Something simple. I don't plan on putting a lot of stuff on this layout. That garage went for over 60 dollars! so, no,Im not gonna spend that much, but it doesn't look too difficult to make one out of foam board or something like that. My biggest problem is when I designed the layout, I didn't plan on a garage area, so I don't have a lot of room for a pit road, might have to just butt it up to the track.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

$65.00 is rather high. See post #3 it is a buy now and for $12.00 would be hard to beat.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

https://sites.google.com/site/indyslotcar/home/tracks/deckertring


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks slotcardan!!

I have cardstock and know how to use it...Oh Boy!

Bob...very fun buildings here...zilla


----------

